

Ask HN: How do I get feedback? - ryan21030

Hi, so I&#x27;ve made a templating engine that I am quite proud of and I&#x27;m sure that a few people will also like it but I have no idea of how to get feedback from people on what they&#x27;d like in it so that I can improve it. I&#x27;ve got feedback from a few colleges but I&#x27;m finding it hard to get anything else. I want to know what I can add to it to improve it for the whole programming community. Any ideas on how I can get this user feedback? Thanks<p>Cheeky link to it if anyone wants to check it out - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DrRoach&#x2F;templator
======
twunde
Here are a few ideas 1) Contact members of the php community through social
media 2) Present it at your local php/tech meetups 3) Contact authors of PHP
Weekly, SitePoint, Nettuts, etc

~~~
ryan21030
There aren't many places near me that hold things like tech meetups
unfortunately but I'm definitely going to try out your other two suggestions

------
S4M
I don't use PHP, so sadly I can't use it, but after reading the description,
it seems very similar to Jinja
([http://jinja.pocoo.org](http://jinja.pocoo.org)). Were you aware of that
templating engine? I use it and like it a lot, and if I have to use PHP in the
future I will certainly try yours.

~~~
ryan21030
I've never used or seen jinja before but it definitely has a few features that
I'm thinking of adding like block so thanks for the link. Thanks for giving
mine a chance too!

------
fiatjaf
Post it on reddit.

~~~
ryan21030
What subreddit would you suggest?

